# Où sont stockés les cookies de safari



## kinon (15 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Ayant effacé les cookies de safari par erreur j'ai perdu la mémorisation de mes données d'accès à certains sites revoudrais donc les récupérer avec TM mais il faut savoir où les chercher.

D'autre part existe-t-il une appli semblable à Safari cookies qui ne fonctionne plus avec El Capitan?

Merci


----------



## Dan le breton (15 Décembre 2015)

On sait pas sur quel système tu es ni quel version de Safari ?
cependant tu ne risque rien de remettre de Users/Bibliotheque/Safari ta sauvegarde Time machine
avant copie l'actuel sur une autre partie de ton disque au cas ou !
Bibliotheque c'est celle cachée de ton compte Users !(rappel: finder /Aller/ avec touche alt enfoncé elle apparait)


----------



## kinon (15 Décembre 2015)

Dan le breton a dit:


> On sait pas sur quel système tu es ni quel version de Safari ?
> cependant tu ne risque rien de remettre de Users/Bibliotheque/Safari ta sauvegarde Time machine
> avant copie l'actuel sur une autre partie de ton disque au cas ou !
> Bibliotheque c'est celle cachée de ton compte Users !(rappel: finder /Aller/ avec touche alt enfoncé elle apparait)


Merci de ta réponse, je suis sous Safari 9.0.2 et OS 10.11.2

EDIT: j'ai fait comme indiqué et ça marche. Merci


----------

